# PAWS Sanctuary Destroyed by Flooding



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Thank you for posting this.

I am hoping all of the animals were saved.

Can someone please post this on Facebook and Twitter?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Forwarded the info along to a friend in Memphis. Maybe he can help.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh that picture makes me want to throw up. Those poor people and all the animals. I hope they are getting the help they need.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been in touch with both Paws New England, and all things considered we are actually doing pretty well... 

Kelly from Paws New England says "Thank you so much 32 pups accounted for with foster homes in New England. Some of the other guys are going to have to stay behind to finish up heartworm treatment, but we are finally looking like there may be a light at the end of the tunnel!"

Jean from BFD:

They are about to shut down our water supply.(Nashville) I frankly am fond of showers and also ice for my margaritas. You can see how this will present a problem.
I think the real needs for NE fosters will not hit until next weekend at the earliest. We are in triage mode down here. So if you can take in a dog on an emergency basis, contact Big Fluffy Dogs by email.


Thanks
Nancy


----------

